# New Home Desperately Required



## Nicholson (Oct 18, 2014)

North Manchester area.
Clint is 5 yrs old. He has a great character, he loves playing, but he is deaf.
Sadly we have to rehome him due to job relocation, at the end of this month.

He is neutered and has had his injections.
He can and does go out, although for 4yrs he was a house cat and only went out on a harness and lead. He loves it now he has a bit more freedom, although he never goes far, he is happy being allowed out watching birds and insects.
Please can someone help this lovely boy, he is so affectionate.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Please make sure this beautiful cat finds a home where the garden is secure and safe, what happens if nobody can help as we are already near the end of the month.

I hope somebody can help you, I don't have any space until 5th November.


----------



## Nicholson (Oct 18, 2014)

Thank you for your reply.
He is my daughters cat. I can look after him until he finds the right home, but unfortunately cannot keep him permanently.
He is used to travelling and going to different homes, but ideally he needs a permanent home, with someone who would understand his needs, although he fits in readily wherever he has gone. 
He was found as a very young kitten, practically dead, and my daughter nursed him to good health so it is a wrench, but know that with his endearing qualities he will find the right home.


----------



## Nicholson (Oct 18, 2014)

Hi everyone.

Thank you to all who read the post about Clint.
he has now been rehomed, and hopefully settling down.
His new owners are very fond of cats and am sure will take good care of him.


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

Im so pleased to read this


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Me too.  Well done for finding the right home for him


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Glad to hear he's got a new home.


----------

